# VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's



## ruf!o (11. Februar 2012)

*VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Schon seit fast zwei Wochen gibt es im Netzt eine RC (Releas Candidate) Version des neuen VLC players.
Die Version wird nicht wie erwartet die Nummer 1.2 tragen sondern die Entwickler haben beschlossen jetzt auf
die Version 2.0 zu springen. Dieser Sprung ist wohl zum einen dem Wechsel von der GPL zur LGPL geschuldet und
der hinzugekommenen BluRay Unterstützung. Damit wird der VLC player meines Wissens nach der erste Freeware Media-Player sein
der Blu Rays abspielen kann. Laut Informationen von Chip nutzt VLC dazu eine hauseigene Entwicklung.


			
				 Chip.de                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Wiedergabe von Blu-rays setzt das  VideoLAN-Team auf das  hauseigene Projekt "libbluray", das zu einer  freien und portablen  Bibliothek führen soll - die keine Techniken zur  Umgehung von  Kopierschutzmechanismen wie AACS und BD+ mitbringt.


Ob und in wieweit die BluRay Unterstützung geht ist noch nicht bekannt. Wer aber nicht auf die Final Version warten will kann die RC Versionen jetzt bereits testen.


Weitere Neuerungen in der Version 2.0:
- Die Mac Version erhält eine neue Oberfläche
- Es wird eine 64-Bit Version für Windows geben


Quellen:
Artikel und Downloads bei Chip.de VLC player 2.0 RC: Blu-rays, Untertitel & Caching - News - CHIP Online
News bei Winfuture.de Erster Release Candidate des VLC Media Player 2.0 - WinFuture.de

*Edit: Anscheinend bezieht sich die BR funktion nur auf nicht kopiergeschützte BR's, was die Vorfreude bei mir dann doch etwas mildert.*


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*

Wann genau kommt die 2.0 ?


----------



## ruf!o (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Allerdings ist eine Release Candidate schon immer ein ganz gutes Zeichen das es nicht mehr all zu lange dauert.
Und wer nicht warten kann, kann ja schonmal den RC testen. Ich werde das die Tage mal machen und berichten wie die BR unterstützung so funktioniert.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Deimos (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*

Wäre echt mal nötig, dass ein Freeware-Player mit BR-Unterstützung kommt. Danke für die News!


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*

VLC kann aber *keine* Kopiergeschützte (also Kauf Blu-ray) abspielen.
http://dunkelwesen.de/vlc-2-0-mit-bluray-wiedergabe/
Würde mich auch wundern, sonst müssten die Lizenzgebühren an die Blu-ray Disc Association bezahlen.

Zudem kann ich mit Media Player Classic Home Cinema schon lange (nicht kopiergeschützte) BluRays abspielen. Jedenfalls funktioniert es bei meinen Full-HD Videokamera Filmen die ich auf Bluray gebrannt hab. Also stimmt die News nicht ganz.


----------



## OdlG (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*

Wenn die Macher jetzt noch an der Wiedergabequalität schrauben, habe ich ein gänzlich zufriedenstellenden Videoplayer  Finde ich super, dass das endlich kommt. Bisher musste ich PowerDVD11 nutzen, aber da mag ich die Bedienung nicht und es scheint mir nicht gerade ressourcenarm zu arbeiten, wobei das DVD-Upscaling (TrueTheatre) wwirklich gut aussieht


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*

Konnte bisher auch mit dem VLC Blu Rays abspielen.


----------



## The Nemesis (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*

Menüunterstützung dürfte aber trotzdem nicht drin sein, oder?


----------



## ruf!o (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> VLC kann aber *keine* Kopiergeschützte (also Kauf Blu-ray) abspielen.
> VLC 2.0 mit BluRay Wiedergabe ? dunkelwesen.de
> Würde mich auch wundern, sonst müssten die Lizenzgebühren an die Blu-ray Disc Association bezahlen.
> 
> Zudem kann ich mit Media Player Classic Home Cinema schon lange (nicht kopiergeschützte) BluRays abspielen. Jedenfalls funktioniert es bei meinen Full-HD Videokamera Filmen die ich auf Bluray gebrannt hab. Also stimmt die News nicht ganz.



Oha, das wusste ich nicht, habe ich mich wohl blenden lassen. Werde das mal oben editieren.


----------



## Core #1 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Konnte bisher auch mit dem VLC Blu Rays abspielen.


 
Kopiergeschützte, wie?


----------



## noxXx (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Wird dann auch an der Wiedergabe von mkv's was verbessert? 1080p mkv kann ich nur an meinem PC ruckelfrei wiedergeben, mein Notebook und HTPC(Sandy Grafikeinheit) brauchen dafür PowerDVD 11 :/


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

mkv FTW 
Dafür braucht man auch keine neue Version 
Der RC1 läuft jedenfalls super!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*



Deimos schrieb:


> Wäre echt mal nötig, dass ein Freeware-Player mit BR-Unterstützung kommt. Danke für die News!


 Aber sowas von, die Bezahlsoftware (für die man inzwischen mehr bezahlt als für das Laufwerk selber!) ist durch die Bank riesiger Mist, werd ich froh sein den VLC endlich verwenden zu können. 




noxXx schrieb:


> Wird dann auch an der Wiedergabe von mkv's was  verbessert? 1080p mkv kann ich nur an meinem PC ruckelfrei wiedergeben,  mein Notebook und HTPC(Sandy Grafikeinheit) brauchen dafür PowerDVD 11  :/



Stammt zwar von Anime-Fans und ist eher für Fansubs der neuesten Geschmacksrichtungen gedacht (1080p BD Hi10P FLAC in .mkv <3), aber ist imo auch allgemein der empfehlenswerteste Player, sogar vor dem VLC (Anime-Fans sind halt Nerds, auch als Progger ), daher:

 Installier mal das Combined Community Codec Pack, mitsamt Media Player Classic. = )


Spielt im Grunde alles ab, und frisst auch nicht allzu viel (naja, hängt vom Format ab natürlich).


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung*

Version 2.0 ist heute erschienen! Man kann es auf Chip schon runterladen!! 
Danke bitte nicht vergessen. ;D


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Ich liebe dich, VLC Media Player.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Ist leider nur die 32 Bit Version. Es gibt eine 64 Bit Nightlyversion aber die ist erst noch eine Vorabversion.. -.-


----------



## Cola_Colin (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Was kann der im Bezug auf Blurays nun mehr ?
Mehr als die Videodateien abspielen kriege ich nicht hin, das konnte der alte VLC aber auch schon. Ohne Menüs alles noch sehr unkomfortabel...


----------



## Do Berek (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*



Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Was kann der im Bezug auf Blurays nun mehr ?
> Mehr als die Videodateien abspielen kriege ich nicht hin, das konnte der alte VLC aber auch schon. Ohne Menüs alles noch sehr unkomfortabel...


 
Scheinbar kann er jetzt "ungeschützte" BluRay´s abspielen samt Untertiteln,Besitzer mit kopiergeschützten originalen BD´s schauen wohl immer noch in die Röhre...


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Kopiergeschützte Blu-rays wird das Programm nicht abspielen können, solange es kostenlos ist. Sollte eine kostenpflichtige Version erscheinen, wird die dann höchstwahrscheinlich Blu-ray Unterstützung bieten. Die Unterstützung kostet Geld, und die Kosten müssen eben gedeckt werden.


----------



## Cola_Colin (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Hmm, man arbeitet wohl durchaus an plugins, die es ermöglichen -unter Zugabe entsprechender Schlüsseldateien aus dritter "illegaler" Quelle-, aacs zu entschlüsseln. Aber das ist sowieso zweitrangig, den Kopierschutz kriegt man ja noch mit anderen Tools weg, aber solang die keine Menüs haben, können sie nicht mehr als der vlc 1.x. Zumindest bei meinen Versuchen habe ich keine Menüs zu Gesicht bekommen :S


----------



## Dragonix (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mir Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Kopiergeschützte Blu-rays wird das Programm nicht abspielen können, solange es kostenlos ist. Sollte eine kostenpflichtige Version erscheinen, wird die dann höchstwahrscheinlich Blu-ray Unterstützung bieten. Die Unterstützung kostet Geld, und die Kosten müssen eben gedeckt werden.


 

Würde ich so nicht sagen, DVDs gehen ja auch (es gehen auch zig Codecs für die man eigentlich ordentlich Lizenzgebühren zahlen müsste). In Zukunft denk ich da an libaacs (wird auch bei videolan entwickelt), da wird sich schon noch was entwickeln.


----------



## uk3k (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Der MPC kann doch auch BlueRays ohne Kopierschutz?

Außerdem tut im MPC wenigstens DXVA Out of the Box, vielleicht wirds beim VLC ja auch irgendwann mal 

Die libbluray leistet bei mir aufm HTPC im XBMC ganz brauchbare Dienste, einen adequaten Ersatz für kommerzielle Player stellt sie leider nicht dar...Es wird immer nur der längste Stream decodiert, wenn dummerweise ein Making Of länger als der Hauptfilm ist, ist halt nix mit Wiedergabe des Hauptfilms. Von daher wirds beim "neuen" VLC nicht viel anders sein?

mfg


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Denke nicht dass vlc Bds mit AACS schutz abspieln wird können. Die Implementiertung des Schlüsselsystems wird vielleicht möglich sein jedoch kommen wie schon von anderen Nutzern erwähnt Lizenzgebühren dazu(Wie soll man die Unkosten kompensieren???). Wie wird die Schlüsselverwaltung gehandhabt (Freeware)??? BD+ wird generell nicht supportet werden.
Der ganze Trubel ist meiner Meinung eh für die katz, AACS ist seit der unfreiwilligen Veröffentlichung von den Masterkeys eh offen 
Wird man eh sehn in welche Richtung sich der VLC hin entwickeln wird. 
PS: Gute Alternative zu Power DVD ist TotalMedia Theatre 5 spielt alles ab auch Bds mit den unnötigen BD+ "balast"


----------



## Computer Floh (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Schade das es keine Ünterstützung für Kopiergeschützte BD/BD+ gibt. Von den überteuerten Vollpreis Softwareplayern habe ich langsam die Nase voll. Keiner von denen schafft es momentan eine (original) BD ruckelfrei via HDMI auf meinen Full HD TV auszugeben. Dabei habe ich schon diverse Kalbel und Laufwerke ausprobiert! In den Foren von ArcSoft, Corel, CyberLink und Co gibt es darüber genügend Berichte...


----------



## xTrisherx (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Geil  freu mich schon ^^


----------



## cl55amg (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*



Computer Floh schrieb:


> Schade das es keine Ünterstützung für Kopiergeschützte BD/BD+ gibt. Von den überteuerten Vollpreis Softwareplayern habe ich langsam die Nase voll. Keiner von denen schafft es momentan eine (original) BD ruckelfrei via HDMI auf meinen Full HD TV auszugeben. Dabei habe ich schon diverse Kalbel und Laufwerke ausprobiert! In den Foren von ArcSoft, Corel, CyberLink und Co gibt es darüber genügend Berichte...


 
Wie geht das denn? Gibt es dieses Problem nur bei kopiergeschützen Blu Rays?


----------



## ruf!o (13. Februar 2012)

Computer Floh schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das es keine Ünterstützung für Kopiergeschützte BD/BD+ gibt. Von den überteuerten Vollpreis Softwareplayern habe ich langsam die Nase voll. Keiner von denen schafft es momentan eine (original) BD ruckelfrei via HDMI auf meinen Full HD TV auszugeben. Dabei habe ich schon diverse Kalbel und Laufwerke ausprobiert! In den Foren von ArcSoft, Corel, CyberLink und Co gibt es darüber genügend Berichte...



Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Allerdings hat sich das nach einem Firmware update meines Laufwerks gelegt. Das jetzt auf die Software Hersteller zu schieben halte ich für etwas ungerecht. Also bei mir laufen original bd mit Powerdvd 10 einwandfrei.


----------



## Computer Floh (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*



ruf!o schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Allerdings hat sich das nach einem Firmware update meines Laufwerks gelegt. Das jetzt auf die Software Hersteller zu schieben halte ich für etwas ungerecht. Also bei mir laufen original bd mit Powerdvd 10 einwandfrei.



Ich habe drei BluRay Laufwerke, je eins von Asus, LG und Sony. Jedes mit aktueller Firmware. Ich benutze Power DVD 11 mit letztem Patch, Corel Win DVD 11 und ArcSoft Total Media Theater 5. Kabel verwende ich natürlich HDMI High Speed mit Ethernet. TV ist ein Panasinic TX-P 42 VT 20. Nichts für ungut, in keiner aller möglichen Hardwarekombinationen läuft die Wiedergabe via HDMI auf dem TV ruckelfrei und in den Foren der genannten Softwareschmieden ist das kein unbekanntes Problem, von daher ist das leider sehr wohl ungerecht und zwar dem Kunden gegenüber!

Wenn ich es via DVI am PC Monitor ausgebe oder selbstgedrehte MKV 1080p abspiele via HDMI gibt es keine Probleme...


----------



## ruf!o (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Für mich klingt das doch etwas merkwürdig.
Ich würde das Problem da eher bei anderen Hardware-Komponenten vermuten oder bei irgendwelchen Treibern.
Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn alle 3 bekannten BR softwares nicht laufen?
Wie sieht denn die restliche Konfiguration aus?
Also ich kann nur sagen bei mir läuft es echt problemlos mit folgender Hardware:
CPU: C2D 2,66GHZ auf 2,00GHZ gedrosselt
Board: Zotac Geforce 9300-ITX WiFi
Ram: 2gb 
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHOS 104 (bereits das zweite, das erste wurde vom Hersteller wegen defekt getauscht)
OS: Windows 7 32-Bit SP1
Software: PowerDVD 10 OEM-Version
TV: LG LH3000 32" FullHD
Kabel: Amazon Basics HDMI 2m 4fach abgeschirmt.

Ich weiß wie ärgerlich und frustrierend es ist wenn das nicht vernünftig läuft. Mein erstes Laufwerk hat irgendwann beschlossen keine BR's mehr zu erkennen. Da habe ich auch erstmal die anderen Software's durchprobiert, bis ich letztendlich eingesehen habe das das laufwerk das Problem sein muss. Woran es bei dir liegt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber die Vermutung liegt doch nahe das nicht alle 3 Software's fehlerhaft sein können. Wie sieht denn deine restliche Konfig aus? Hat dein PC-Monitor auch eine Full-HD auflösung? Wenn ja, und wenn es da einwandfrei funktioniert, würde ich am ehesten den Fehler in deinem HDMI kabel vermuten, oder möglichwerweise hat einer der HDMI-Ports am PC oder TV einen weg.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Computer Floh (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

@ ruf!o
Danke für deine Antwort, ja das ist schon frustrierend aber das Problem ist, ich habe auch verschiedenste Kabel(HDMI 1.4) probiert und mittlerweile auch einen anderen TV(HDMI 1.4), sowie zwei Laptops via HDMI(1.4a). Es sind immer die gleichen Probleme... das macht einen schon irre.

Meine letzte Vermutung wäre da ein allgemeines Problem mit der 24p Wiedergabe...


----------



## Cola_Colin (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Bei mir spielt Power DVD 10 viele Blurays einfach gar nicht ab, fordert nur Patches, die es nicht gibt und wirft mir Werbung für Facebook-Integration in der Power DVD Version sonstwas entgegen... Diese Software ist hässlich und überladen und es ist eine Schande, dass es keinen ordentlichen Player gibt, der Blurays inklusive Menüs korrekt darstellen kann. Die neue Version kaufen sehe ich aber auch nicht ein, ich zahle nicht über 50€ für den Kopierschutz-entschlüsseler, den mehr ist das Ding ja nicht. 
Im bezug auf den VLC ist mir der Kopierschutz eigentlich egal, den muss ich auch für Power DVD schon einen Level niedriger entfernen, wenigstens dafür gibt es ja verlässliche und nicht mit Werbemüll überladene Programme. Nur Menüsupport für den VLC wäre cool, da könnte ich PowerDVD endlich löschen.
Himmel, wenn AACS nicht geknackt wäre, so hätte ich mir nie auch nur eine Bluray gekauft, irgendwas läuft da falsch 

btw ist ein "ordentlicher" support für Menüs wohl schon irgendwo in Entwicklung, hab irgendwo einen Screenshot davon rumfliegen sehen.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Die Logik von AACS und Bd+ is mehr als Fragwürdig. Die Kosten für beide Maßnahmen haben unsummen verschlungen. Geschweige denn die Aussage von Sony, Bd+ wird 10 Jahre unknackbar sein  Lieber hätte man die Bds billiger machen sollen!  Bd+ is mehr als restrektiv, wird zb am Pc wärend der Wiedergabe ein Netzlaufwerk hinzugefügt oder auch nur eine anderes Prog gestartet wird sofort die Terminierung des Filmes veranlast ^^ - Weiters brauchen faktisch alle Player pro neuer Bd+ version immer ein neues FW update (Masterkeys) 
Bin gespannt was ihnen noch so alles einfallen wird in zukunft.


----------



## Stingray93 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Das mit den ganzen BD Kopierschutz - Geschichten geht mir tierisch auf den senkel.
Andauernd muss ich mein PowerDVD Updaten damit ich den Film gucken kann...

BD's spielt VLC bei mir aber schon länger ab, aber nur meine Sicherungskopien auf dem PC.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Man.. wo ist endlich die 64 bit Version ?!


----------



## Stingray93 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Man.. wo ist endlich die 64 bit Version ?!


 
http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=6686&s=171


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=6686&s=171


 Ist das die offizielle Endversion oder nur die Nightlyversion ? Weil die ist nur ne Vorabversion...


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*

Natürlich eine Vorabversion.
Oben gibt es aber auch nur die Beta.
Die full version von VLC 2.0 ist noch nicht draußen.
Läuft bei mir aber Problemlos die Nightly Version.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: VLC 2.0 kommt mit Blu Ray unterstützung; Edit: Anscheinend nur für nicht kopiergeschützte BR's*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Natürlich eine Vorabversion.
> Oben gibt es aber auch nur die Beta.
> Die full version von VLC 2.0 ist noch nicht draußen.
> Läuft bei mir aber Problemlos die Nightly Version.


 Soweit ich weiß ist die 32bit schon die richtige Vollversion! Oder etwa nicht ?!


----------

